# Кто как выздоравливает?



## Белочка (24 Ноя 2011)

Все на этот форум обращаются, когда боли, когда все плохо и непонятно, что делать (я про грыжи дисков). А вот у меня вопрос, как правильно выздоравливать, когда острый период миновал, нужно ли что-то делать или просто ждать, когда организм сам справится? У меня в поясничном отделе дорзальная медиальная грыжа диска L4/L5, размерами до 0,6 см деформирующая дуральный мешок, по дуге широкого радиуса распространяющаяся в межпозвонковые отверстия с обеих сторон и суживающая их с частичной компрессией корешков. Дорзальная диффузная с преимущественным фораминальным компонентом протрузия диска L3/L4, размером до 0,4 см, распространяющаяся в межпозвонковые отверстия с обеих сторон и суживающая их. А в шейном отделе дорзальные диффузные грыжи дисков С4/С5, С5/С6 размером 0,3 см, деформирующие дуральный мешок, распространяющиеся в межпозвонковые отверстия с обеих сторон. Поясничная радикулопатия возникла 27 августа, уже прошло 3 месяца, и болей почти нет, иногда позвоночник в месте грыжи покалывает, побаливает после того, как посидишь минут 30, стараюсь больше ходить и чаще ложиться. Делаю небольшую гимнастику (поднятие ног и выгибание поясницы лежа). От всего комплекса ЛФК пришлось отказтаься, т.к. от нагрузки на руки возник тонус плече-лопаточных мышц, связанный, видимо, с шейной грыжей. Спать приходится только на спине, если ложусь на бок(плечо), возникают плечевые мышечные спазмы, покалывания. Чувствую, организму нравится ходьба, голова при этом совершает микродвижения, очень полезные для шеи. Постепенно перестала пить миорелаксанты (пила почти 3 месяца), самочувствие не ухудшилось. Шейные грыжи мои, возникшие через месяц после поясничной, видно, не любят, когда я у компьютера сижу, всегда после этого мышцы спазмируют какое-то время (стараюсь не более 30 мин), но это без особой боли, просто чувствую, как мышцы напрягаются, иногда ощущения покалывания. У меня вопрос - можно ли ожидать, что постепенно повышенный тонус сам пройдет или он закрепится и не пройдет никогда? Знаю, что при сильных спазмах и болях мануальный терапевт может помочь растяжением мышц. Также знаю, что может и навредить. И вот мучаюсь сомнениями - правильно ли делаю, что не обращаюсь к мануальному терапевту, ведь болей сильных у меня практически нет и очень страшно получить боли и инвалидность при неудаче. Понятно, что если на стенку лезешь от боли, обратишься к кому угодно, уже не страшно, т.к. терпеть нет сил. А у меня вроде все налаживается, так не совершаю ли я ошибку, что просто жду, когда организм сам справится? От даже незначительного массажа мышцы шейно-плечевые у меня не расслабляются, а напрягаются, от нагрузки на руки и шейной гимнастики - тоже, поэтому стараюсь руки не нагружать, упражнения для шеи не делать, массаж просить у врача боюсь. Могу я как-то без вреда ускорить процесс выздоровления?


----------



## Белочка (25 Ноя 2011)

Пожалуйста, ответьте кто-нибудь, через полтора-два месяца после обострения шейной грыжи у меня остался повышенный тонус плечевых мышц - это нормально? Из-за этого мало какую работу могу делать, не могу ни читать, ни шить, ни печатать - т.е. ничего с наклоненной головой. Что-то на форуме никто про это не пишет - пишут, боли прошли, и все.  На боку ни на левом, ни на правом лежать совсем не могу - сразу начинаются спазмы мышц, постепенно успокаивающиеся минут через 10-20. Само пройдет или надо что-то делать? Мидокалм пить уже перестала, т.к. говорят, в пояснице мышечный корсет от этого слабеет (а в пояснице тоже грыжа 6 мм). Надо ли возобновлять мидокалм (сирдалуд почему-то обостряет у меня панкреатит)?


----------



## Белочка (25 Ноя 2011)

И еще в руках больше 1-2 кг не ношу - по той же причине, начинаются спазмы в плечевых и шейных мышцах.


----------



## олли (25 Ноя 2011)

Здраствуйте. Моё обострение с 30 августа. Грыжи поясничный- 8мм, грудной- 7мм, шейный - год назад было 4,2 сейчас незнаю не повторяли МРТ. Был парез стопы, была очередь на операцию такая длинная, что парез успел пройти.... Решили попробовать без неё. Три недели как работаю. Сейчас онемевшие пальцы, подошва и тыл стопы, задняя поверхность голени, боли то есть- то нет, спина очень, очень усталая. Сижу по малу- суммарно до часа в день. Дорога и работа в корсете. Из лекарств остались дона, мовалис и сирдалуд, дозу постепенно снизила до минимума, но совсем убрать не могу-появляются боли в ноге и пояснице. Периодически обезболивающие. Напряжение в шее тоже есть при любой нагрузке на руки особенно лёжа. Даже читать не могу. Была мануальная терапия, ФТЛ и тд. Вот так пытаюсь выздоравливать......Кто знает- сколько можно пить НПВС и релаксанты???


----------



## Белочка (26 Ноя 2011)

НПВС я пила с 27 августа, недели через две прекратила, но периодически применяла день-два, когда боль усиливалась. С 17 октября снова пила 2 недели, т.к. обострилась шейная грыжа, но прекратила в связи с обострением панкреатита. Читать я тоже не могу, от 5-10 минутного фиксирования шеи в одном положении появляются сокращения мышц шеи и спины, слабость в руках и боль в плечах и предплечьях терпимая. Сидеть больше 5-10 мин не могу - начинает болеть спина. Миорелаксант мидокалм пила с небольшими перерывами с 10 сентября, сейчас 10 дней без него. Из лекарств пью только дону, хондроксид, вит Е, настойку сабельника (вместо НПВС), нейромультивит закончила.


----------



## Белочка (26 Ноя 2011)

Олли, а у вас напряжение в шее спустя год после обострения шейной грыжи не прошло?


----------



## Kasandra (26 Ноя 2011)

Я очень извиняюсь, но почему, девочки, вы решили, что выздоравливаете? По-моему, вы и лечения-то и не прошли нормального.


----------



## Белочка (26 Ноя 2011)

А что включает в себя нормальное лечение? Нпвс и миорелаксанты пропили,  резких нетерпимых болей при движениях уже нет, и я в дневной стационар 2 недели ходила. Единственное, от чего отказалась из предложенного - от мануального терапевта (побоялась, что будет хуже, начиталась в сети про всякое). Кроме того, при ДЦП, например, тоже тонус мышц, мануальные терапевты работают, но это тоже не панацея. Причина-то в неполадках на позвоночнике, а все позвоночные травмы и неполадки быстро не проходят. Все пересмотрела, кто как лечится - ну, иголок мне никто не предлагал, даже за плату, ванны сероводородных тоже, массаж - ну в командировке массажист сейчас, да и я не уверена, что шее нужен массаж. Я-то успела выйти на пенсию, а Олли выписали на работу - значит, по мнению медицины, она выздоравливает. А что нам еще остается думать? Надеемся, что со временем организм сам справится как-то, мне же никто не отвечает здесь, правильно ли я думаю... Кстати, Олли, все по-разному переносят НПВС. Моя мама, например, лет пять каждый день принимает по 3 таблетки ортофена, и ничего, а у дочери моей после 2-недельного курса НПВС предъязвенное состояние - эрозивный бульбит, и никак не проходит, вот уже месяц она лечится у гастроэнтеролога...


----------



## олли (26 Ноя 2011)

Белочка написал(а):


> Олли, а у вас напряжение в шее спустя год после обострения шейной грыжи не прошло


В течении года, периодически возникало напряжение и боль при движении в плечевом суставе. Иногда ни чего не беспокоило совсем. А вот уже три месяца и напряжение и боль при мне постоянно....


----------



## олли (26 Ноя 2011)

Kasandra написал(а):


> Я очень извиняюсь, но почему, девочки, вы решили, что выздоравливаете? По-моему, вы и лечения-то и не прошли нормального.



Про лечение - 3 недели стационар (обезболивание, дексаметазон капельно - 5 дней, трентал капельно 10 дней, омез, мильгама, дискус, лимфомиазот, ФТЛ, ЛФК), затем 5 недель поликлиники (актовегин, нейромедин).
Самолечение - мовалис, сирдалуд, дона, мануальная терапия. Не знаю, может что ещё подскажите....


----------



## Белочка (26 Ноя 2011)

> В течении года, периодически возникало напряжение и боль при движении в плечевом суставе. Иногда ни чего не беспокоило совсем. А вот уже три месяца и напряжение и боль при мне постоянно....



Олли, а врачи как-то это комментируют? Это обострение или норма при грыжах шеи? может, была какая-то перегрузка, не заметили? Не хочется, чтобы так было всегда. из-за этого я даже по дому не работник, очень много ограничений. Грустно...


----------



## олли (26 Ноя 2011)

Белочка написал(а):


> Олли, а врачи как-то это комментируют? Это обострение или норма при грыжах шеи? может, была какая-то перегрузка, не заметили? Не хочется, чтобы так было всегда. из-за этого я даже по дому не работник, очень много ограничений. Грустно...



Из новых нагрузок - комп в положении лёжа... В больнице...  Даже не сразу поняла. Уже дома сообразила. Сейчас по минимуму стараюсь, хотя сложно, т.к сидеть тоже не могу. А врачебных комментариев нет.


----------



## Kasandra (26 Ноя 2011)

Девочки, я не врач, поэтому рекомендовать ничего не имею права. Но, за год столько насмотрелась ! Посоветуйтесь со своими врачами, вроде, если при грыжах шеи, консервативное лечение не помогает, делают дирецепцию дисков, и люди оживают на глазах. Сама свидетель!


----------



## Белочка (27 Ноя 2011)

Комп в положении лежа я использовала, когда случилась поясничная грыжа. Вместе с ЛФК на четвереньках (когда нагрузка на руки), это привело к обострению шейной грыжи. Врачи это не комментируют!
Kasandra, а что такое - свой врач? У нас в поликлинике невропатолог похожа на фашиста по отношению к людям, злая и равнодушная. лишь бы к ней не ходили, только НПВС новые назначает, а у меня панкреатит хронический, ни уколов, ни физио в острый период не назначала, сказала - вам нельзя по возрасту(55 лет), а в дневном стационаре, в очереди на который она меня поставила через месяц после начала острого периода, и очереди я ждала еще 3 недели, и острая боль в пояснице за это время уже прошла, тоже шею мне не лечили - прокапали сосудистые и хондроитин, и выписали молча, я же на пенсии и без острой боли, подумаешь, тонус, иногда шея побаливает, согнуться не могу, носки надеть - не обращайте внимания, сказали... Правда, она меня к своему мужу посылала платно, он мануальщик, предлагал растягивать мышцы, но я боюсь, вдруг навредит и будет хуже? Пока все хотя бы терпимо. А в платных только деньги тянут, квалификация не гарантирована. А в ГИТО платный нейрохирург на 5-минутной консультации просто сказала, что операция не показана, лечить консервативно...


----------



## Белочка (27 Ноя 2011)

А что такое дирецепция дисков? В сети такого понятия не нашла, и на этом форуме тоже!


----------

